# My modest HT gear



## speedklz (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is the rundown :bigsmile:

Sony 55a3000 in the den
HTPC hooked to it for streaming media
and a JVC rx dv51sl receiver with built in dvd player
and an assorted array of speakers.

Upstairs I have an 52 inch RCA 
HTPC for dvd playback and streaming media
and an Aiwa mini system for sound.

thats it for now..


----------

